# How long does stress-related diarrhea/soft stool normally last?



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

The almost constant soft stool with a very young puppy makes me think of 2 highly likely causes.

Many puppies have worms/parasites which cause soft stools or diarrhea. A vet should check a stool sample to determine if this is the case.

Also, overfeeding a puppy can result in soft stools.

While stress can play into having a soft stool, I would be checking out these other possibilities.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

What kind of food are you feeding? Some puppies just can't handle a high protein/fat food at such a young age. My westie had constant diahrrea eating Nature's Variety foods as a puppy. After she got a big older I tried the NV again and it worked like a charm. 

This is just another possible cause, in addition to the 2 MyBentley posted-they are both valid as well.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Under the circumstances, I would take in a stool sample and ask the vet to check for worms, giardia and coccidia. Sometimes vets will treat for giardia/coccidia even with a negative stool sample, in the face of ongoing diarrhea.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been giving him pro pac performance puppy series for his food from day 1. I called the vet yesterday before the mushy stool happened to consult for the rash on his groin area and when i mentioned the soft stool, he said its most likely stress related and told me to wait a couple more days to see how it goes. I wasn't too worried as his stool was just a bit soft, but last night it was very mushy and got me concerned.
I'll call the vet again today see what he say.. 

As the food goes, if the high protein/fat food upset his stomach should i just change them or i need to change them gradually? 

Thanks everyone for the input


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

pt83 said:


> I have been giving him pro pac performance puppy series for his food from day 1. I called the vet yesterday before the mushy stool happened to consult for the rash on his groin area and when i mentioned the soft stool, he said its most likely stress related and told me to wait a couple more days to see how it goes. I wasn't too worried as his stool was just a bit soft, but last night it was very mushy and got me concerned.
> I'll call the vet again today see what he say..
> 
> As the food goes, if the high protein/fat food upset his stomach should i just change them or i need to change them gradually?
> ...


*IF* that is the case, I would still switch gradually. Maybe not as long as normal, but I wouldn't do it cold turkey, perhaps over 2 or 3 days versus 4-6 days. goodluck. 

Like others said, parasites could be the issue. Stool sample being taken would be smart as well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would keep him on the food until you find out from the vet what the problem might be. If he does not have anything like the guardia or coccidia then I would explore giving him a probiotic with his food.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm happy to update that Derryl has been having normal firm stools :woot2::woot2::woot2: 
Called the vet and he told me to try deworm the puppy first before going further and running any tests. His stool has been nice and firm since. I'm so relieved that he's ok now  

I didn't suspect worm before as the breeder said he's been dewormed about 2 weeks ago and doesn't need any more dewormer for a month after that, and I thought the soft stool is from the stress to the new environment. Poor Derryl has worms all along

Thank you all for the inputs :dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------

